# Tecumseh lev120 Help!



## DASK.FARM (Oct 16, 2009)

I can't get a spark off the plug. Cleaned the armature, changed plug, etc.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try checking for spark with the kill switch wire lead disconnected from the ignition module. If still no spark, then it's likely you have a bad module and it will need to be replaced.


----------

